# 66 gto ride height



## dakuhns (Nov 13, 2008)

I installed new front and rear coil springs from a popular GTO catalog and now my car sits awkward.
I have 26 in ride height in the rear and 28 inch in the front.

Can I cut the front coil springs and how do you do that?


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

sounds like original to me. get out the hack saw.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

im pretty sure ride height is measured at the rockers.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

is this your car?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

66tempestGT said:


> is this your car?


no this is.....


----------



## Kruel (Jun 26, 2010)

Wrap the shocks in aluminum foil and heat the coils until they are red. Then have 3 of your buddys get on the bumper and jump up and down... JKJK

You need to buy lowering front shocks to drop your front down.. its really the only way you are going to get a lower stance.


----------



## Jerry64 (Apr 20, 2010)

Do you have the springs turned to sit down in the A-arms right?Also did you get A/C springs for a non- A/C car?.......JB.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Proper height measured at the rocker panel= Front 9.5" Rear 9.0" with full fuel load, stock tires. Measurement is taken from center of front wheel hub 31" aft to rocker (front). Center of rear wheel 23" forward to rocker. All +- 3/8"..................:cool


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

Rukee said:


> no this is.....


thats good stuff right there. i DONT want to drive that! :lol::willy:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

66tempestGT said:


> thats good stuff right there. i DONT want to drive that! :lol::willy:


Mortal sin to do that to a GTO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jerry64 (Apr 20, 2010)

That was probably done when we could pick them up for a couple of hundred bucks all day long.....Of course that was alot of money that many years ago  ..JB.


----------

